# Anyone interested in a CORO split?



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Not looking at a big affair - just maybe 3 people doing a 15 cigar split = 5 CORO's each??


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You got my attention....PM me some info.


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

Forgive my newb ignorance, coro = Cohiba Robusto?


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

fimpster said:


> Forgive my newb ignorance, coro = Cohiba Robusto?


Yes sir.


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

Cool, I found the acronym thread and came back to see my question answered. 

I may be interested, pm me some info too.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm in. PM sent

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

arrgh - pm's .... if there is interest then 5 CORO'S per person. They aren't cheap - around $20 ish give or take depending on vendor.

So 5 plus $7 shipping = you do the math... Looks like at least 2 people are interested so I guess I'll start a list.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Oldmso54
2. TCstr8
3.
4.
5.

I was going to keep it simple and limit to 3 people but if it goes to 5 tonight I'll do that. Heading out to dinner now. When I get back if there are 5 we will do 5 - any less and I'll limit it to first 3


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

In.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The 15's are packed 5 patecas (packs) of 3 cigars each. But I'm in either way if there's room.

BTW, one of the usual culprits has box/25's that'll work out to about $16 per. I think that $20 estimate per on 5x3's probably applies to tubos. Bit of a premium for the tube, though I'm okay with it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

A bit rich for my blood even though they are great cigars. I've got a few boxes of the Espys and Siglos so will let the others take as much as they want on this deal.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm in if there's room on the raft...


- MG


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - this is what i'm seeing:

1. Oldmso54
2. TCstr8
3. fimpster
4. curmudgoenista??
5. Cigary??

It's looking like about $85 shipped for a fiver.

Need Jack & Gary to say yea or nay & then I'll order...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Never in doubt. I'm in.


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

If Cigary is a no I'm in.

Edit: looks like I would need more than just that haha.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Pretty sure @Cigary meant he was declining. Just need to call him by his @ name to get his attention.

But you're right. I think @MaxG is next in line.


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Pretty sure @Cigary meant he was declining. Just need to call him by his @ name to get his attention.
> 
> But you're right. I think @MaxG is next in line.


That's what it looked like to me. If @MaxG drops out or anyone else, I'll gladly be the alternate.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Pretty sure @Cigary meant he was declining. Just need to call him by his @ name to get his attention.
> 
> But you're right. I think @MaxG is next in line.


Correctomundo....enjoy the cigars fellas as they are delicious.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I am ALWAYS late to the party


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Updated list

1. Oldmso54
2. @TCstr8
3. @fimpster
4. @curmudgeonista
5. @MaxG

Waiting
@Padron42
@Ranger0282 ?
NO GAURANTEES BUT ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm in if there is an opening........if not......hopefully there might be another one coming around


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Hmm... 

Tempting, but did box split of some Juan Lopez #1's recently, perhaps I will jump in on another one here soon though.

Enjoy them gentlemen!


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

So badly want to, but the cat just started pissing blood... Here come the vet bills. Hopefully next time, enjoy them!


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Drummerguy1584 said:


> So badly want to, but the cat just started pissing blood... Here come the vet bills. Hopefully next time, enjoy them!
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Get in on the buy and let the cat spend one of its 9 lives... the Cohiba's will soften the pain and help you forget.

Bahaha


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Drummerguy1584 said:


> So badly want to, but the cat just started pissing blood... Here come the vet bills. Hopefully next time, enjoy them!
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Pets are part of the family and vets are expensive. You're doin the right thing. Sometimes priorities are a bitch.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Pets are part of the family and vets are expensive. You're doin the right thing. Sometimes priorities are a bitch.


Just to be clear, I was just joking.

...rrrr... but we are taking cuban cohiba's here, you do know that right...

The cats probably gonna die soon or run away anyway, its a cat.

...but ya, I was just funn'in with him.

Not.

JK

Maybe....


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Are you looking for anyone else? If so, I'll join in, love some coro's...

Edit- never mind, didn't see this is over a month old now!


----------

